# Advertising



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I am wondering how much it is to advertise on the forum, as the ones above

Cheers


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Best to email admin mate!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

RelaxTheBody said:


> I am wondering how much it is to advertise on the forum, as the ones above
> 
> Cheers


Click the *Contact Us* link in the bottom left.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You just being nosy? I've always wondered lol


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

haha no not being nosy genuine inquiry, will use the contact us function


----------

